# Joke, but true



## jerseyhunter (Jun 12, 2016)

My Father told me this morning, that back in Norway my Grandfather once told my Grandmother during a spat that when he dies he's going to be a fireman in hell. And that she(my Grandmother) would never be cold. They have some unusual sayings and thoughts over there. He told it to me in Swedish and then had to translate it for me. Happy fathers day to all on board


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

```
Lepiej w dupę niż w kapuście
```
Polish saying my Parents used in place of..." Yeah, Good Luck with That! " when us kids would say something like " We are hanging out with our friends as late as we want tonight..." Or, " I feel like staying home from School tomorrow! "

Sounds Cool in Polish and got the point across, but the pretty much literal translation..." Better in your A$$, than in the Cabbage!!! " 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously? Who comes up with these Sayings?...JJ


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 12, 2016)

Makes me jealous! No poetic way to say "No, idiot" in Midwest accent English!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Makes me jealous! No poetic way to say "No, idiot" in Midwest accent English!


LOL! My folks were Depression Babies. A backhand got our attention. Parents have their way of making a point!...JJ


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 13, 2016)

:hit:
My father is a Son of the depression so it got toned down. I just hard labor! Thankfully no backhands! 

Jersey, thank you for the joke/come back. I'll use that one!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 20, 2016)

Do you think any kid now has the same reaction we did to, "Wait 'til your father comes home"?


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 20, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Do you think any kid now has the same reaction we did to, "Wait 'til your father comes home"?



My kids would cheer! Somehow my wife does the discipline and I'm the fun guy. It's a balance we settled on without thinking about it. I think it's daughters, if we had sons I'd probably be more strict and my wife would be the spoiler!

I don't know if I'd ever say "wait till your mom gets home!" Though!


----------



## ajbert (Jun 21, 2016)

My mum-in-law (yes, she's from England) still uses the phrase, "Up Jack's @$$ in America!" roughly translated to, "AS IF!" I think.

I've asked her numerous times exactly what that means and she just says, "That's what my own mum always told me."

I still don't have a clue.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> LOL! My folks were Depression Babies. A backhand got our attention. Parents have their way of making a point!...JJ


I made the mistake of sassing my Mom at the supper table, once.  Never saw that backhand from Dad coming.  He never did fix that crack in the plaster on the wall behind me--left it there as a reminder.  LOL.  (It worked!!!)

Gary


----------

